# Old Drive in New Machine Problem



## jclarus (Jun 14, 2013)

One of my systems was overheating, so I bought a new i3 and had the old drive mounted in it. It starts booting fine. The FreeBSD Boot menu comes up, it goes through all the device detection then stops with:

```
Mounting root from: ufs:/dev/ad4s1a
setrootbyname failed
ffs_mountroot: can't find root vp
Root mount failed: 6

mountroot>
```
When I load the 9.1 CD it shows the partitions on ad0s1. When I enter ufs:ad0s1a at mountroot it generates the same error (with the specified device).

Any suggestions?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2013)

jclarus said:
			
		

> When I enter ufs:ad0s1a at mountroot it generates the same error (with the specified device).


It needs the full path, try something like ufs:/dev/ad0s1a. If it boots you may also need to modify /etc/fstab.


----------



## jclarus (Jun 14, 2013)

*Didn't work*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> It needs the full path, try something like ufs:/dev/ad0s1a. If it boots you may also need to modify /etc/fstab.



I tried that just now, same error.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2013)

If you enter "?" on the bootprompt, what devices does it show?


----------



## jclarus (Jun 14, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If you enter "?" on the bootprompt, what devices does it show?



Doesn*'*t show anything. My next step would be to install the OS. Can I preserve my /var when I do that? The partitions all show when booting from the CD.


----------

